# Bye for now



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm leaving tomorrow for a two-week visit to the States to see my mother and many, many friends in Philly and NYC. I won't be checking into the Forum much while I'm away, but I will be back to help my fellow moderator Tundra Green keep an eye on things at this wonderful forum. ¡Buen viaje to me!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Safe journey, Isla Verde. Enjoy the change in environments! It'll be interesting to read some of your comments when you get back.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow for a two-week visit to the States to see my mother and many, many friends in Philly and NYC. I won't be checking into the Forum much while I'm away, but I will be back to help my fellow moderator Tundra Green keep an eye on things at this wonderful forum. ¡Buen viaje to me!


Tell us about the bagels of New York.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Safe journey, Isla Verde. Enjoy the change in environments! It'll be interesting to read some of your comments when you get back.


Thanks, Longford. I'll enjoy getting away for awhile from all the political nonsense that's been going on in Mexico City. While I'm gone, I'm going to forget about my diet and stuff myself with bagels, Chinatown Chinese food and lots of home-cooking courtesy of the friends I´ll be staying with. I'm also planning to make a pilgrimage to the new National September 11 Memorial & Museum in Lower Manhattan.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Have a great trip!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Do have a Philly Cheese Steak for me. My coronary arteries are wide open again.  Well, except for one.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Do have a Philly Cheese Steak for me. My coronary arteries are wide open again.  Well, except for one.


I promise! You know, I think there are companies that will send Philly cheese steaks through the mail, but I doubt they deliver to Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Have a great trip!


Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Tell us about the bagels of New York.


Maybe I should start a Bagel Blog.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Isla Verde said:



Thanks, Longford. I'll enjoy getting away for awhile from all the political nonsense that's been going on in Mexico City. While I'm gone, I'm going to forget about my diet and stuff myself with bagels, Chinatown Chinese food and lots of home-cooking courtesy of the friends I´ll be staying with. I'm also planning to make a pilgrimage to the new National September 11 Memorial & Museum in Lower Manhattan.

Click to expand...

_Have a nice trip, Isla. As long as you are going to the Eastern Seaboard from DF, perhaps you can stop off in Alabama on your way and pick me up some well-larded pork butt and hickory chips so I can enjoy a traditional BBQ pork ("poke") sammich again after all those years in California and Mexico. Some cheese grits and a case of RC Cola would also be nice. I can´t go there myself as I still have too many cousins I don´t want to encounter ever again.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Have a nice trip, Isla. As long as you are going to the Eastern Seaboard from DF, perhaps you can stop off in Alabama on your way and pick me up some well-larded pork butt and hickory chips so I can enjoy a traditional BBQ pork ("poke") sammich again after all those years in California and Mexico. Some cheese grits and a case of RC Cola would also be nice. I can´t go there myself as I still have too many cousins I don´t want to encounter ever again.


Thanks, Hound Dog. My "escala" for this trip is in Atlanta, but while I'm in there, I won't have time to pop over to Alabama to pick up those artery-clogging food items for you. Sorry ...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are doing a virtual tour, of the Eastern seaboard, I haven't been to The Quarterdeck in Alexandria, VA for well over a decade. Not only do I still dream of their Maryland crab, but they have the best key lime pie I've ever had in my life.

Have a lovely time, Isla!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Be safe in your travels!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Buen viaje (good trip) and don't forget to eat bagels (a boiled roll with a hole.)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Be safe in your travels!


I will. I won't talk to any suspicious- looking strangers!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Buen viaje (good trip) and don't forget to eat bagels (a boiled roll with a hole.)


Boiled and then baked, of course.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Boiled and then baked, of course.


Anything else is just a pretend bagel.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Anything else is just a pretend bagel.


Right on! Akin to Taco Bell being pretend Mexican food .


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

Have a good time!


----------

